# Noisy Cricket V2 Leather Sleeve



## ZeeRSA (29/3/21)

Hi, does anybody have stock of leather sleeves for a Noisy Cricket V2? I'm struggling to find anything locally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/3/21)

@SarelD does beautiful sleeves and is very good with his pricing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeRSA (29/3/21)

Will PM him in a second. Thanks  @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## kevkev (29/3/21)

Got mine from Mozey Vape. very very well made!

https://www.facebook.com/mozeyvape.co.za/
Yusuf
082 999 0818

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeRSA (29/3/21)

Thanks @kevkev , checking them out now as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/3/21)

Big vouch for @SarelD

Reactions: Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ZeeRSA (30/3/21)

Thanks guys, will be sorted out with @SarelD

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

